Ask HN: Is it OK to submit your own blog posts on HN? - itamarb
======
laumars
If you're submitting your blog post because you think HN readers would enjoy
the article, then absolutely.

If you're submitting your blog post because you want free advertising, then
not really, no.

I appreciate there's a fine line between the two (after all, who doesn't want
free advertising?), but if HN readers are not interested then the article will
quickly drop away without much exposure anyway.

~~~
digitalWestie
yup- that's what the voting system is for

------
rogueleaderr
I'd say yes. If it's interesting, it's interesting. If it's not, it will float
off into the "new queue" ether unread.

------
noonespecial
Absolutely yes. I'd much prefer a well thought-out blog post to a "Tell HN" or
a long rambling comment fired off the cuff.

There's plenty of comments that float by when I think to myself "they should
have done a blog post about that, it would have been so much better".

------
eduardordm
Yes, if you think it is interesting. Even if you don't get many upvotes at
least 10-20 users will read it.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5152341>

------
abdophoto
The Tech Block is actually a place where you can submit tech-related posts
too. <http://thetechblock.com>

------
mtgx
I think so, but I also don't think HN likes to see them from the same source
very often, like even daily. Maybe a good one once a week or so?

------
exelib
I never submit my blog posts to HN (because of my bad english), but definitely
yes, it's OK.

------
fakeer
Yes.

If you really think you've there sth that you need/want to share with others.
(Anything). But not just for the clicks. And please keep the title 'to the
point', not some link-baits.

I see many awesome articles on HN after days and (sometimes) weeks. I guess if
the authors would themselves share the articles then the quality content can
reach us on time as well :-)

